# My new addition!



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This is Earnhardt the Grey, he's a STO and he came home this weekend.  We made him a cage out of PVC and mesh it's 3x2x2 feet, still have to pimp it out.


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

I love that guy! I saw him on your Facebook page. So amazingly tiny and adorable!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

So itty bitty! I love those ears!


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

So cute! I just can't stand those tails though!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've been looking at your pics on FB and it's driving me crazy! They're so cute and adorable...and TINY! I want a STO now someday. :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is so cute and so tiny.


----------



## zamxonk (Mar 6, 2013)

Gah, adorable! LizardGirl recently had a litter of STO's up for adoption and I was all "guh" about them too.


----------



## silverbell_angel (Apr 17, 2012)

GAH, they are so cute!!! Are STO hard to care for? I think this is the first time I've heard about having STO as pets!!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

silverbell_angel said:


> GAH, they are so cute!!! Are STO hard to care for? I think this is the first time I've heard about having STO as pets!!!!


It's all new to me but so far so good, no harder than a hedgie.:smile:


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

He's. So. CUTE!!! Squeeeee!!!! (Im gonna die from a cuteness attack)


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Here is a few pics of him eating some apple.:smile:


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That smile is redonk!!!


----------



## ajweekley (Aug 8, 2013)

You are so lucky you live halfway across the country because I might have to come possum-nap him. He's so adorable I can't contain the squeeeeee!


----------

